# Excelatek



## jmackworks (26 Mar 2012 às 14:41)

Boa tarde

alguém me sabe dizer se as estações da excelatek são boas ? 
existe algum vendedor em Portugal ? 

obrigado


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Mar 2012 às 16:29)

Desconheço por completo a marca.


----------



## jmackworks (26 Mar 2012 às 16:49)

parecem semelhantes a outras de outras marcas que tenho visto por aqui 

fica aqui o site http://excelatek.com.au/solar-wireless-weather-station-wh3081/

o problema são os portes da Austrália até Portugal, se houvesse uma loja disto em algum país mais próximo era muito bom , eles tem uma loja no ebay mas os portes rondam os 100 dolares o que é quase o preço da coisa ...


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Mar 2012 às 17:00)

Essas estações são baseadas noutras da marca Fine Offset, chinesa, que também é igual às marcas PCE e Watson. Elas têm alguns problemas, recomendava-te a juntares alguns trocos para uma Davis 

Ou se não puderes mesmo a Davis e estiveres com pressa, há uma gama mais baixa de estações de alta qualidade da Oregon.

Mas é assim, essas mais lowcost para começar é o ideal, mas há que ter em conta que não são do melhor.


----------



## jmackworks (26 Mar 2012 às 17:09)

andei a ver as da Davis ... mas são muito caras , não tenho grande pressa mas gostava de contribuir mais para este forum e de facto é para começar ... agradaram-me estas pelo preço e equipamentos que trazem , mas os portes são um exagero ...


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Mar 2012 às 17:14)

Para isso mandas vir uma da mesma "marca", da PCE em Espanha, portes bem baratos e a estação também. Como disso é da mesma "marca", elas são todas clones umas das outras, iguaizinhas, a diferença é que essa da Austrália tem sensor de radiação solar e UV.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (26 Mar 2012 às 17:17)

só a consola é que é diferente


----------



## filipe cunha (26 Mar 2012 às 17:18)

Boas
Pelo que se vê nisto dos foruns, parece-me que são todas feitas e embaladas na china... a preços low costs, o que as torna mais caras/carinhas/carotas parece-me que é o valor acrescentado´que é adicionado nos paises de venda, com a desculpa que é o preço da calibração


----------



## jmackworks (26 Mar 2012 às 17:22)

Estive a ver  ... de facto são bastante semelhantes ... pena não terem o sensor de radiação solar e uv , não sei o que fazer ...


----------



## jmackworks (26 Mar 2012 às 17:29)

filipe cunha disse:


> Boas
> Pelo que se vê nisto dos foruns, parece-me que são todas feitas e embaladas na china... a preços low costs, o que as torna mais caras/carinhas/carotas parece-me que é o valor acrescentado´que é adicionado nos paises de venda, com a desculpa que é o preço da calibração



a imagem no teu avatar é a tua ? tem partes semelhantes ao que ando a ver mas o painel solar é enorme ... foi acrescentado por ti ? Não me levem a mal mas eu não percebo muito disto


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Mar 2012 às 17:33)

jmackworks disse:


> Estive a ver  ... de facto são bastante semelhantes ... pena não terem o sensor de radiação solar e uv , não sei o que fazer ...



Esses sensores destas estações não são assim muito fiáveis. Para começar, temperatura, humidade, precipitação, pressão e vento é o melhor.  O painel solar é pequeno e vem já com a estação. O do avatar foi acrescentado.


----------



## filipe cunha (26 Mar 2012 às 17:34)

Agora vi que essa Excelatek é a WH3081...que será essa que irei comprar quando a PCE avariar, mas como ainda está bem boa...está a adiar-me esse sonho


----------



## jmackworks (26 Mar 2012 às 17:41)

pois mas mandar vir isso da Austrália custa quase o mesmo que o equipamento ...


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Mar 2012 às 17:44)

Mesmo por isso te recomendei a PCE. A estação é a mesma excepto os sensores de UV e radiação solar, e muito mais barata.


----------



## filipe cunha (26 Mar 2012 às 18:16)

jmackworks disse:


> a imagem no teu avatar é a tua ? tem partes semelhantes ao que ando a ver mas o painel solar é enorme ... foi acrescentado por ti ? Não me levem a mal mas eu não percebo muito disto




Sim, a do avatar é a minha, o painel foi acrescentado por mim para ventilação, assim como o RS e mais umas coisitas...assim como está penso que pode estar uns anos sem manutenção


----------



## jmackworks (26 Mar 2012 às 18:32)

gostava muito de comprar a Excelatek WH3081 mas parece-me que vou optar pelo mais economico ...


----------

